# Origins Modern Friction...



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it really an alternative to proper microdermabrasion like it claims?
I have long term acne scars i want fading, they're very stubborn and 2 years old and have faded to a certain point and won't budge now.

Would i just be buying post aspirin face mask?!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2005)

hmmm.. well, i have this and i must say is ADORE it! it DOES get light spots out and when i use it, my skin just glows.. i use it twice a week.. that being said, i;m not sure it would be equal to microdermabrasion.. microdermabrasion is a lot stronger (i've had light microdermabrasion treatments to get rid of a few dark spots that came up after i came off the pill)..  modern friction DOES work well, but imho i'm thinking u may benefit from seeing a dermatologist for actual microdermabrasion.. you could get samples of modern friction and se how it works before buying a full bottle... hth =)


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with everything Juneplum says! (oh, and MF works much better on me than the aspirin mask, because it's nowhere near as drying and harsh on my skin)


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 6, 2005)

Hiya, If you're in the UK, which I have a hunch you are.  E-mail me your address and I'll send you a tube sample.  I was given a sample when I bought some body scrub, but I won't use it.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2005)

awww glitziegal u r so sweet! i'm sure sushi flower will appreciate that!!! i looove that scrub!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Hiya, If you're in the UK, which I have a hunch you are.  E-mail me your address and I'll send you a tube sample.  I was given a sample when I bought some body scrub, but I won't use it._

 
Hey! I'm so sorry i completely forgot that i made this thread! Mostly because i'm not interested in this product as much now, i realised it won't do much for me and i really don't need a product like that. So thankyou so much for the offer but i won't ask you to send it as it'll be wasted on me aswell. And so sorry again that i took ages to reply!


----------

